# Contest: Who hunts with the Oldest Bow?



## Catfish369 (Aug 22, 2010)

Just wondering who out there hunts with the oldest bow.  I have a pretty old one that I use, in fact it's my only compound bow and my main hunter.

The oldest bow's owner will get a little something from me in the mail.

By the "oldest bow" I don't mean one that's been tossed in the attic for 20 years but rather your primary hunting bow that's still being used.  Pics will help in determining the winner but are not necessary.

Contest winner will be determined by me and my decision will be final.  

Contest will run until Midnight on September 10th, 2010.

Just because it's old don't mean it can't still fill up the freezer.

Let the contest begin!


----------



## tony32 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## burkehunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't account for exactly how old it is because I just got it this year but its new to me and I'm treating it like its made of gold.  I give you the "GON" bow....


----------



## G Duck (Aug 23, 2010)

Great thread. Come on........ there has got to be some old Bear Whitetails out there!


----------



## RONALDPAUL324 (Aug 23, 2010)

mid 90's aeroforce x80
70lb 31in 
w/26.5 long 2315 xx75 and 100gr trophy ridge sidewinders


----------



## outsideman (Aug 23, 2010)

My 23 yr old Browning excellerator plus just blewup, great bow, and I just pickedup a Bear Truth2. I was not even considering a new bow up to that point.


----------



## childers (Aug 23, 2010)

i have an early 2000's. my dad shoots with an older pse similar to the first pic


----------



## Headsortails (Aug 23, 2010)

I just passed my 1996 Bear Kodiak to my son. If he keeps shooting those old aluminum arrows like is is now, somethings gonna die.


----------



## hoyt44 (Aug 23, 2010)

late 80's Mountaineer Archery Inc.   axel to axel  43''  round wheels  w/80% let off  -- w/ Beason 8 bead sight __ used for 3d & hunting. put lots of meat in the freezer


----------



## GA_MTN_MAN (Aug 23, 2010)

I shoot an Alpine Hunter Cascade Series from 1995. It's the only bow I have and I got it when someone was tossing it out.
I had it checked out and this is now my second year trying to hunt with it. Last year I launched 2 shots but came up short. This year I have high hopes.


----------



## benellisbe (Aug 23, 2010)

I have an old Oneida SE600 (Screaming Eagle - circa 1986/87?) that I take out occasionally.  It is not my primary, and therefore not "entered" in this contest, but I think this is a great thread. It is being converted to a bowfishing rig.


----------



## coondog96 (Aug 23, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Great thread. Come on........ there has got to be some old Bear Whitetails out there!



you asked for it so you got it,an old Bear whitetail master,here it is,i have hunted this bow for three years to no avail as of yet but i aming that it will produce this year.it is spot on just have not had a deer to present me a good shot YET!!!!!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 23, 2010)

*Old PSE Bow*

Here is my old PSE Laser Bow that I bought new in 1978.  This was the first year that compound bows had the limbs split to fit the wheels in.  Before that the wheels hung off a metal bracket that attached to the end of the limb.  Now this bow has 20% let off.  I retired this bow thee years ago when I purchase a 2001 PSE Quantum that I hunt part time with now.


----------



## mwood1985 (Aug 23, 2010)

1984 Bear Whitetail 2. ill post pics in a minute but it still kills even if its 2 years older than its shooter...


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 23, 2010)

*Recurve bows*

Here are two older Wing Recurve bows. The one on the right is a Wing "Red Wing Pro".  I bought it in 1974, this was my second bow.  This is now my son bow.

The one on the left is a Wing "Red Wing Hunter" that was given to me a few years ago.  The friend who gave it to me said he bought it new in the late 60's.  I had this one out in the woods today while tree rat hunting, and scouting for deer at Charles Elliot WMA.  It is not my primary bow yet, I take it out when I want to go traditional.


----------



## tony32 (Aug 23, 2010)

wow those things are antique


----------



## bowbuck (Aug 24, 2010)

Compared to all my buddies, I have an antique 2002 model Matthews SQ2.   I paid so much for it new, deer still cost me 100 bucks a piece or so to kill with it, I can't afford to buy a new one until I get the price per deer into the double digits.  LOL>     The last few years my dad has hunted with a early 90's PSE, I bought at a yard sale for 40 bucks, with a quiver of aluminium arrows.  I tell him it's like him, old and slow but often good enough to get the job done.

Below is my first doe of the year in 09.  I got her at 35 yds quartering away with a rage broadhead, at a blistering 260 feet per second.  Short bloodtrail, she lived less than 5 seconds.


----------



## naga (Aug 24, 2010)

*1962 Howatt Hi speed*

Pic is coming. My stalking bow and for around the house. Only use the Outback for hanging in trees.


----------



## Catfish369 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow, and I thought I had the only oldie around here.  Mine's a Bear - Black Panther that I purchased in '91, new for around $90.  It's the only compound I have and although it's a tad slower than most, it still puts meat in the freezer.  


My second (and only other) bow is a Ben Pearson - Cougar 7050 Recurve.  My brother bought it new in 1970 and gave it to me in 1976.  I killed my first deer with it.  That and the fact it was a gift from my brother make it priceless to me.  I only shoot it around the yard at squirrels and collared doves these days but it still works fine.


----------



## robertyb (Aug 24, 2010)

My brother who is a member here (CCBUNN) hunts with my old Browning Nomad Stalker that I bought back in the early 70s. I broke my left elbow into a bunch of pieces and can't shoot trad bows anymore.


----------



## nock'em dead (Aug 24, 2010)

bowbuck said:


> Compared to all my buddies, I have an antique 2002 model Matthews SQ2.   I paid so much for it new, deer still cost me 100 bucks a piece or so to kill with it, I can't afford to buy a new one until I get the price per deer into the double digits.  LOL>     The last few years my dad has hunted with a early 90's PSE, I bought at a yard sale for 40 bucks, with a quiver of aluminium arrows.  I tell him it's like him, old and slow but often good enough to get the job done.
> 
> Below is my first doe of the year in 09.  I got her at 35 yds quartering away with a rage broadhead, at a blistering 260 feet per second.  Short bloodtrail, she lived less than 5 seconds.



I'm with you bro, still got the Q2 and love it. Get crap from all my buddies till the deer start coming in on the tailgate! I've got my deer down to $15 a piece though. LOL


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 25, 2010)

nock'em dead said:


> I'm with you bro, still got the Q2 and love it. Get crap from all my buddies till the deer start coming in on the tailgate! I've got my deer down to $15 a piece though. LOL



I used to have a 90 model Martin......sold it and up graded to a Q2.  its the newest bow i have.   Cant seem to spend the amount their askin for the new ones! man they want a arm and leg for them things. Long as this one still puts it where it needs to go...........or unless I win the lottery I'll just keep on shootin it!!!!


----------



## Raineman (Aug 26, 2010)

My "go to" bow is a 1964 Bear Kodiak. Was my primary bow last season and will be again this year. I'll use other bows throughout the season, but 90% of the time, the  '64 is what I go out with.

Its the one on the left:


----------



## smoked_em! (Aug 26, 2010)

Hard to put down old faithful I have a mathews z max and just upgraded to a switchback. I killed atleast 20 deer with the ol z max.
Just wanted newer technology.


----------



## Rev.432 (Aug 26, 2010)

ben pearson, colt 7070 recurve my Dad gave me when i was 13
 that was 40 years ago, and it was his first bow so I'm not
sure how old it is,.still shoots well.
I also hunt with a bear kodiak recruve about 10 years old.
Good hunting this year everyone.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 26, 2010)

Mathews MQ1 that I bought new before I got married.   I bought it from the archery store in Lilburn (American Archery, maybe).   It is almost 14 years old and still shoots like a dream.


----------



## borntohunt32 (Aug 27, 2010)

my dad shoots a old bear compound that has wooden limbs i think it draws like 50 pounds i dont know the exact age but he has been hunting with it my whole 31 years of life


----------



## red27 (Aug 28, 2010)

Fishin & Hunting said:


> Here is my old PSE Laser Bow that I bought new in 1978.  This was the first year that compound bows had the limbs split to fit the wheels in.  Before that the wheels hung off a metal bracket that attached to the end of the limb.  Now this bow has 20% let off.  I retired this bow thee years ago when I purchase a 2001 PSE Quantum that I hunt part time with now.



Killed my first bow deer with a bow just like it,dont hunt with it but still got it


----------



## 24point (Aug 28, 2010)

My friend hunted with a Bear Kodiak Special last year. I have no idea how old it was but I think his dad bought it in the early 70s. I can't even find one on the internet


----------



## whitworth (Aug 28, 2010)

*I don't know*

Crossbows go back some 500 years.


----------



## Wheels (Aug 28, 2010)

My oldest bow is a Ben Pearson  recurve bought in 1957, 62'' long and was supposed to be appx. 52 #, which was off by several #'s. I also have an American Archery I bought in 1965. Both of these are going to hang on my wall now!


----------



## JW2 (Aug 28, 2010)

How's this?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Aug 28, 2010)

holy cow!!!!  that thing probably put a few dinosaurs on the dinner table.  It probably cam out right after they quit throwing rocks


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Here you go.

1971 Allen Compound bow. Just need to tie in a peep.


Just kidding. I don't hunt with it. My dad gave it to me. Just thought you guys would like to see it. Date of birth about 1970.


----------



## stikslinger (Aug 29, 2010)

QUOTE=Arrowhead95;5262276]Here you go.

1971 Allen Compound bow. Just need to tie in a peep.


Just kidding. I don't hunt with it. My dad gave it to me. Just thought you guys would like to see it. Date of birth about 1970.

[/QUOTE]



My first bow looked like that....I called it squeaky


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 29, 2010)

1980's Bear White Tails II that I bought in 93'. I have not shot it in 4 years due to a rotor cuff injury but I pulled it this morning and the shoulder felt good so I'm gonna take her out on 9/11.


----------



## duke13 (Aug 30, 2010)

My primary is a 91 Oneida Strike Eagle, my back up... 78 jennings Model t and after that a 61 Kodiak magnum


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 7, 2010)

Contest is coming to an end soon... Just a bump for those that may have missed it.


----------



## StickMann (Sep 7, 2010)

1982 York S T overdraw that i picked up at goodwill for $30 early this year. this is my first bow and first year hunting with one


----------



## darkstan (Sep 8, 2010)

I still have my 1st compound, a Bear Whitetail Hunter I bought from Bill Katter here in LaGrange back in I will guess 75, 76, or 77. I have held on to it for sentimental reasons I guess. Killed a lot of deer with too. The trajectory on that thing looked like a rainbow. I remember you could not hunt with a compound bow in Georgia at the time so we left them hanging in the tree we were hunting out of at the time and walked in with our recurves in case Ed Friend checked us. Dang, that was a long time ago.


----------



## clemsongrad (Sep 8, 2010)

I love technology...cant handle over a 2-3 year old bow...


----------



## GA_SPORSTMAN (Sep 8, 2010)

I hunt with a Wallmart special .It is a PSE Silver Hawk I bought several years ago ,I put a Whiskerbuiscuit on it and a new Truglow sight this year.I still shoot it and hunt with it .Had someone to tell me that it didnt take a thousand dollor bow to kill a deer and I cant afford one either .As long as this one kills deer I will use it .Thank you,Lee And good luck to everyone this season and have a safe one too.


----------



## FirewalkerJr (Sep 8, 2010)

You know looking at all of these older bows it amazes me to see how far the technology on these things have come in the last 15 to 20 years.  Makes me wonder what they will look like in the years to come.   I remember when I bought my old pse phantom I wondered how they were going to top it and of course year after year they get faster and faster.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 11, 2010)

Contest is now closed.

Thanks to everyone for their entries.  It's going to be tough picking a winner but I'll get 'er done and post by midweek.  It's been a looooong day and I'm too wore out to do it tonight.

Thanks again to everyone that entered.


----------



## Catfish369 (Sep 11, 2010)

Actually, after skimming through the entries it was pretty easy.  

What I was looking for was the oldest bow that was still being hunted as a "primary" bow.  There were entries about how old a bow was but it didn't state that it was their main hunter.  There were also some old ones that were no longer in service, as per the poster's own words.  So the winner meeting the required criteria is........



















*Raineman!!!*

*Congrats!!*  Send me you name & address and I'll get your prize mailed out ASAP.

Thanks to everyone for entering and the fantastic pics, although they were not required.  It just goes to prove once again that just because it's a little dated, that doesn't mean it still can't get the job done.  Thanks again everyone.


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Sep 11, 2010)

Ought to start a thread now for the oldest bow that has a kill for this season - with pics.....


----------



## bullet225ho (Sep 11, 2010)

*York Bows*

Those York's where ahead of there time.

I have an old 82' York CNC that I killed my first deer with.  Had small yet radical cams for the day.  Was pretty quick too.

In 94 I got an Alpine Thomahawk.  That was a SPEED bow at the time and still cranks them out at over 300fps.  I put it down in 2007.

I'm now shooting a Dartin Avalanche and ready to move up to the new 3800


----------



## Nursebillyga (Sep 12, 2010)

Hunting with grandfathers browning excaliber. Don't know the age but I used it to get my first bow kill 14 years ago. Still using today.


----------

